

Show HN: send to dropbox, an explorer extension - varunkho
https://github.com/varunkho/sendTodropbox

======
varunkho
I found the process of ctrl+c, open dropbox/<folder>, ctrl+v, alt+f4, somewhat
annoying, so created this. Created this a few months back. Have been using it
since then, recently pushed on Github. Maybe useful for some folks. No
installer as of now, if you need one, I can happily create one.

~~~
jelf
I'm actually looking for such a thing for quite a while, thanks for this!
Installer would defintely be helpful though.

